# Halo - Fatal Error



## lostxsoulz (Dec 27, 2005)

I've been getting this error....it reads

Halo - Fatal Error

Problem: A problem occured initializing Direct3D.
Hardware Acceleration maybe disabled, please run DXDIAG.

whats that mean and how to i get it to work ?...


----------



## BloodyFist (Dec 28, 2005)

ive heard this probelm before but not sure how to fix it. all i know is go intorun and type DXDIAG then hit ok


----------



## renegade X (May 27, 2003)

Check the diagnosis, you prolly are going to have to reinstall Direct X. If not, uninstall any other games that you have in there.


----------



## lostxsoulz (Dec 27, 2005)

what do u mean ? ill copy everyone i get from that DXDIAG menu thing

Time of this report: 12/29/2005, 17:27:01
Machine name: AZIANKOMPUTER
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.050301-1519)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
System Model: KM266-8235
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.0GHz
Memory: 512MB RAM
Page File: 313MB used, 888MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: RADEON 9600 SERIES 
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI RADEON 9600 Series AGP (0x4150)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4150&SUBSYS_2064148C&REV_00
Display Memory: 256.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (75Hz)
Monitor: Dell E771p
Monitor Max Res: 1280,1024
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6587 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 12/11/2005 22:41:03, 252928 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 12/11/2005 22:40:43, 1414656 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-0210-11CF-876E-6E00A1C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x4150
SubSys ID: 0x2064148C
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV8_B ModeWMV8_A ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Live! Audio [A000]
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0002&SUBSYS_100A1102&REV_0A
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0296 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 9/18/2003 20:47:22, 496800 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 4000, 191999
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 32, 28
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 32, 28
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SB Live! Audio [A000]
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0296 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 9/18/2003 20:47:22, 496800 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

...thats about everything...in the DXIAG menu but what do i have to reinstall ?


----------



## TheGodFather (Dec 1, 2004)

Were you ever able to play it? If so, has anything changed since then? 
You might try installing all the patches.


----------



## lostxsoulz (Dec 27, 2005)

no i only can get the very start where they show that f-in Halo screem screen turns black and the error pops up


----------



## lostxsoulz (Dec 27, 2005)

where do i get the patches ?


----------



## evoker121 (Aug 3, 2005)

try downloading this direct x http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FA-0E3C-4837-AFC0-6C67DCAA54BF&displaylang=en and the patchs are auto download but u can get them from http://www.microsoft.com/games/halo/downloads.asp download ver1.7 and download the fix for it and if it ask for age put above 18 cause its a m rated game


----------



## TheGodFather (Dec 1, 2004)

Or go into your C: drive, click Program Files, click Microsoft Games, click Halo, then click on haloupdate.exe. That should get the patches that you need.


----------



## lostxsoulz (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks guys its working great ill post again if i have any problems thank for all ur help


----------

